# Ireland - Clare Resorts @ Mount Shannon



## gail (Feb 20, 2008)

I have just put resort A284 (Clare Resorts@ Mountshannon) on hold. According to the map shown on the RCI site, it is located near Waterford City.  After some reseach, I discovered that Mount Shannon is in County Clare quite far west of where the map would indicate.   Have spoken to RCI here in North America about 4 times and the VC's certainly do not have any info nor to they seem to be at all concerned that the resort is not where the map indicates!  I phoned the number given on the rci site and the woman (Gina) said they no longer manage this resort but her cellphone (yes the site gives us Gina's cellphone only!) ran out of power before she could give me the number of the resort.  I called RCI UK/Ireland and the VC there was a little more responsive but did not have an accurate phone number for the resort.  He also mumbled that he would never stay in any RCI resorts which did not instill confidence I must say!  Has anyone stayed at this resort and if so where exactly is it????


----------



## Simoncc (Feb 21, 2008)

I found the Clare Resorts website and this is a map of their resorts. Mount Shannon appears to be the Fisherman's Lodge resort. I've never been so I can't advise you further.

http://www.clareresorts.com/files/admin/uploads/W150_Field_14_20801.pdf


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 21, 2008)

The address that is attached to the resort on the RCI website is for Clare County.  That would indicate that their map is wrong.  The website listing also gives an email address for Gina.  I suspect the same Gina that you talked to. You might try that.

I would be worried that Clare Resorts has dropped this location.  If you can't get reassurances, I would drop the hold.  That is me.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Feb 21, 2008)

by Irish standards Waterford is quite a distance .( the other side of the country !) probably 2/3 hours drive one way.
G


----------

